# Twisted Whiskerz Catfish Series Announcement



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Major tournament Announcement!!!!!!!!

Twisted Whiskerz Catfish tournament Series for 2010!!!!

We have recently put in place a new tournament series for competitive cat fishing. Our group had fished with the Neo Cats, Cripple Creek, Deer Creek, Cabellas, and Akron Cats circuits. We identified all of the things that we liked about these tournaments and kept them, and also will be introducing ideas to improve the series. Collectively, we have formed the Twisted Whiskerz Tournament Series. Many hours of hard work have been put into the project, and a framework is now in place. All related information can be found at our web page which is www.twistedwhiskerz.com 

Please keep in mind that this is basic frame work and more will be coming in the next few weeks. On the page the reader will find our rules. This section is basically complete and most likely will not be altered. On the right side tool bar that runs vertically the reader will find the locations and tentative dates for each of the tournaments. (This is the section that is not set in stone yet!!!!!) We are in the process of securing dates, permits, and permission from each facility which has proved to be a time consuming process. We expect to finalize the dates and locations in the next couple of weeks.

The goal of our organization is not one of profit, but one of bringing competitive cat fishing to likeminded people in our area. In other words, we are not in this for the money but our committed to it through our love of the sport. We welcome any and all people who are interested to visit our site, call on us with any questions, and ultimately join us for some of the best times you will ever have on the water. The locations have been chosen for several reasons; close proximity to Northern/Central Ohio, proven numbers of big fish, and a variety of depth and structure. 

The core group of individuals that have taken on the task of running Twisted Whiskerz would like to welcome all new comers. You will find that we are a group of people that only want to run a great series for ourselves and everyone else involved. We encourage old, young, amateur, and expert all to come and join us. The environment that we will create will be a fun and family oriented atmosphere with great competition and personal satisfaction. 
The term series is used because the competition will be a season long competition where participants will accumulate points through each of the events. Although it is a cumulative points event, each tournament is open to all as an individual event. In other words; if someone does not want or can not fish all events they will still be welcome at one or 2 events and will be eligible for the prizes in that particular event.

For more information please go to www.twistedwhiskerz.com 

Please note that as of today the site is still under construction but is basically functional. Questions may be posted on this thread or go to the website, click the forum button, create a profile, and post your questions there and a moderator will get back with you. 

As things develop and progress we will continue to announce them on this thread so make sure you monitor it or join us on our web page.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Please check this out ohio tournament catfishermen.... We all worked really hard to get this all together so there would be tournaments in NEO this year come on out and show your support!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice website,nice logo and background, job well done easy to navigate and find all the information, good luck on your series in 2010...............Doc


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

I was asked a great question through a private message I received. I am posting the question as I think it was excellent and my response. I have ommitted the OGF members name since he or she chose to message me privatelly on the matter assuming that if the member wanted everyone to know that he or she asked it they would have posted the question on this forum or thread. So here it is:

*If I can ask a question without sounding like I'm trying to "step on toes" or anything....

You say the group is not in this for the money. Why then is there not a 100% payback of the entry fees? Just curious in my own mind. Thank you!* 

Glad you asked and happy to explain. The website we built actually costs $20 per month to run, some of the places we will be fishing require to pay for a permit; in the case of the Ohio River it is $100.00. Also we intend to give away some trophys. With our current projections at 10% for operating expenses those of us involved who have fronted our time and or money still do not believe we will make enough back to cover the expenses. 
We had a meeting 2 days ago and actually discussed a similar issue which is what I refer to as transparancy. My idea that I presented to our group was to produce a report that articulates where the money goes and where it came from. (Much like an accounting report for a buisness) I was elected to handle these duties so in the future I will be producing reports for anyone to view. What I will not do is handle the money. Our President or tournament director will do that. This is a system to make sure that 1 person does not have total control over the finances which should prevent the appearance of profit or skimming for personal gain. We will most likely post the financial reports to the forum section or make them available at the tournaments; we have yet to determine this part as it is a work in progress and we have yet to collect any money, only spent ours. 
Another drain of revenue at some point in time will be the long term points division. Prizes must be awarded for the season and the money needs to come from somewhere.
So if you take a common sense approach the following should be true:

30 people enter at $25.00 per team the total revenue collected for operating expenses should be 10% or $2.50 per person x 30= $75.00

The largest tournament we were at last year had 30 people so I think I am erring on the side of caution and am claiming we will most likelly make no more than $75.00 per tournament. 

So if we are lucky and take the $75.00 x 8 or so tournaments we should collect around $600.00 for the entire season. (If we get $600 for the whole season I will probably fall over dead in amazement!!!!)

Also if we can keep expenses below $600, I will also be amazed, considerng trophies, permits, and prizes for the points division.

Again; I think this was a great question and you may have actually done us a favor by asking it publicly as you have given us a chance to be up front about the matter. I would encourage you to stop by our groups web page and if interested feel free to join in the forum area and get to know some of the other fine catfish enthusiests. Hope to see you at one of our upcoming tournaments. 

Thanks
VanDammit 

The numbers were picked randomly out of the air and were only used for demonstration purposes but I am thinking they should be close....also I think the example does show that none of us are going to get paid on our efforts.


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

TWISTED WHISKERZ TOURNAMENT SERIES UPDATE!!!!!!!

Roughly 1 week ago we announced that our web page was up and running. There are several reasons why we created a web page; the main reason being that we wanted to raise awareness of what we were doing. This was the quickest and most efficient way of creating a virtual flyer to let people know where and when we were going to be. The series needed to fill some basic requirements; it had to be fun, good lakes that would produce big fish, affordable, and most importantly we had a series to fish in ourselves. Since the announcement we have been hard at work trying to bring it all together.

Over the last week we have secured permits for the Clear Fork, Sandusky Bay, West Branch and the Portage Lakes. Leesville has been orally agreed upon by all parties, we have sent in the check for the permit, and the date and time appear to be a formality. To see the full schedule, visit www.twistedwhiskerz.com and click the schedule tab on the left hand vertical tool bar. 

We are very excited about the response we have received in the forum section of the web page. The forum section is comprised of multiple sections with various topics so those that join can keep in touch and share information quickly and effectively. In 1 week we have had 22 people become members. We feel that this is a good indicator of interest in the tournaments and we are all becoming very excited about the prospect of good turn outs for this series. Another indicator that interest in our tournaments is growing and that we should expect a good turn out at the events is the hit counter. As of this posting we have had 525 visitors. The only advertising so far has been OGF and word of mouth. 

When we came up with the idea of creating this series one of our beliefs was that we had to keep the series affordable and that we could add to the prize pool by doing a good job on the web site. We also believed that we could capture cash revenue from sponsors, and with that revenue, we could add to the prize pool and or pay out more places. We are currently developing sponsorship opportunities to achieve this goal. On the Twisted Whiskerz web site on the left hand tool bar that runs vertically the visitor will find a tab under construction that lists Trophy Room. As the season progresses we will develop several categories for series records such as heaviest channel and flat, longest channel and flat, heaviest caught by a lady, and so on. In the trophy room the name and picture of the record holder, along with the vital statistic will be displayed. We will begin opening up sponsorships of the trophy room soon to companies that may be interested in a relationship with the club. The funds generated by the sponsorships will be redirected back into the prize pool to increase the value of our participants entry fees. We will be announcing more about this and other marketing concepts in the future; but as always, our endeavors will be intended to increase the size of the purse or the number of payouts above and beyond what we have declared. If anyone knows of any companies that may be interested in this unique idea we may be reached through the contact tab on the series web page. Please monitor OGF or our web page for more updates; and as always may your cats be Big Fat Slobs!!!!!


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds great vanDammit, 
I'm definitely comming out to fish with you guys this year ! Hey drop me a line and let me know if there is anything I can help with.


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Show up, Fish, and have Fun!!!!


----------

